
Show HN: I made a resume generator for developers - vilvadot
https://bytevitae.com/
======
brianpgordon
Just a suggestion: I think it would be a good idea to showcase the variety of
your available designs up-front, without requiring a signup. I imagine that a
big reservation people will have is that they won't want their resume to be
recognizable as "one of the three templates offered by that resume generator."
You don't have to show a full PDF sample, but just a gallery showing that
there _is_ a large crowd of designs one can blend into would go a long way.

~~~
TenJack
I agree. I'm not going to sign up without seeing a sample.

~~~
vilvadot
there is a sample on the landing page!

~~~
ribrars
This is a good example of where UX means a different thing to the user than to
the developer. Just because it's available on another page doesn't mean the
customer is going to take the time to go figure that out. Take these
criticisms graciously and learn how your user's use your software it's going
to improve your products immensely.

~~~
brianpgordon
He's pointing out that there's a link to a full-size PDF sample of one of the
templates on the landing page if you scroll down a little bit.

------
leetrout
Just an FYI if you didn't know this- stackoverflow.com has something
_similar_. They have the concept of a developer story with the option to link
to two different web versions as well as generating a PDF for you (no frills).
e.g.
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/leetrout](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/leetrout)

Looks like you've definitely put more effort in to the styles and the
thumbnails look nice! I would love to see a small gallery of designs!

I'm -1 on photos on resume since it opens the door to a lot of bias
(unconscious or not) so I hope you offer a lot options without photos / icons.

~~~
thefrog
I think in that way a picture helps - if someone is biased by only looking at
a picture, that's a job you don't want.

~~~
sezna
This is not usually the case. Initial resume reviews are often done by HR,
some algorithm, or at least somebody who is not who you will actually be
working with on the day-to-day. It is incredibly difficult to root out all of
the biases in the job application process and even automated attempts have
failed[1]. It is best to avoid any opportunity for bias to even enter the
system. To say that you're okay being rejected from a job due to your
appearance because you wouldn't want that job anyway is defeatist and hurts
the cause of those who are truly disadvantaged and would very much like to be
employed.

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-jobs-
automatio...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-amazon-com-jobs-automation-
insight/amazon-scraps-secret-ai-recruiting-tool-that-showed-bias-against-
women-idUSKCN1MK08G)

------
richeyryan
For me, integration with Linkedin would be much more powerful than integration
with Github. My Github is full of my experiments and side projects with
ReasonML, OCaml and Clojure. My day job is all about building React
applications. Also, a better preview of the non-free themes would be nice but
I could imagine you are concerned with people extracting the CV without
paying.

~~~
vilvadot
Yeah, Linkedin was planned, until I discovered they don't provide the profile
via API unless you are an aproved developer :(

No, I'm not concerned at all with that! There is a full sample preview of each
template once you login. I guess I need to put it in the landing to?

------
stockkid
Thanks for sharing. Could you help me see clearly the value offered by your
product?

In my case, I have a word document that I only occasionally export to pdf when
I'm searching for new opportunities, let's say once every two years. Updating
is not too much of a hassle for me because I end up just having to add a few
lines summing up my new experience since last time.

Am I missing something, or is everyone doing it differently?

~~~
vilvadot
Yeah, while researchign for this I found it's what a lot of people tend to do,
so don't worry :P

Other users (like me) tend to look for a more polished design than that of
what MS word/Google Docs etc... offer, but it is perfectly normal, this use
case might not be relevant for you.

------
user_50123890
the problems with resume generators are

* privacy: if it's not client-side only, how do I know you're not saving all my data and selling it to advertisers recruiters spammers etc?

* popularity: a random recruiter pulls up two applications and they both have the exactly same template. this is probably a bad thing. best case scenario you become less unique and more forgettable, worst case scenario they think you're a liar that has plagiarized the resume from somewhere and the contents aren't correct

~~~
vilvadot
Completely see your point in the privacy aspect, but it is really difficult to
offer a good user experience with a project like this without storing data. I
don't even consider selling data as part of a business model for my projects
but I understand that is opaque to the user and not everyone is like this.

On the second argument, I assume recruiters are seeing tons of resumes
presented in the same package daily. I don't think this will affect negatively
to the applicants. Hopefully this starts becoming a problem and I get to work
and design 100 more templates for variety :)

~~~
avaika
Moreover, as a person who participated in hiring a lot, a unique design for
every CV isn't something I'd be happy with. The more it unified, the easier to
scan the paper for the things I'm looking for.

~~~
udayrddy
(because you being a recruiter/recruited a lot) Out-of-context, shamelessly
plugging [https://nextRound.ml](https://nextRound.ml) to consider your
feedback. To keep the thread precise to the OP, drop an email at
uday@notyce.me (just in case you want to feedback) .

------
aurbano
I use LaTeX for my resume and it has been the best experience so far. My
content is super simple, and technically I could change the format whenever
(although I'd have to learn LaTeX to modify the template, but I'm sure it's
not too difficult).

Nowadays I use Overleaf's online tex editor, so I don't even need tex
installed to update it.

~~~
sezna
Would you be interested in sharing your template? I used to use TeX, but the
available templates never interested me, and I didn't have the time to DiY a
good one.

~~~
twothumbsup
I use one of these templates:
[https://www.rpi.edu/dept/arc/training/latex/resumes/](https://www.rpi.edu/dept/arc/training/latex/resumes/)

~~~
sezna
Thanks. These look good.

------
rileyt
Photos should not be included on resumes sent to most American companies. They
are a huge source of bias in the the hiring process and will either be
rejected or have the photo removed immediately.

~~~
djsumdog
But there are markets where they are expected. In Germany, your resume has a
good chance of being discarded if it doesn't display a photo. That has to be
kept in mind when making tools like this. They seem to have templates both
with and without photos.

~~~
robohoe
Is there a reason why a photo should be included?

~~~
mfoy_
I mean... other than the obvious ones? (i.e. the same reasons which are _why_
North American companies usually don't or can't request a photo...)

~~~
otterley
I can't think of an obvious reason why anyone -- other than someone being
hired specifically _for_ their looks such as a model or an actor -- should
include their photo along with their curriculum vitae. What "obvious" reasons
are you thinking of? To prove they're not a bot or a house pet?

~~~
mfoy_
To quote Drawn Together's Foxxy Love: "This whole test is racially biased!
Question one: 'What SPF lotion would you use if your were going down to the
polo grounds, fellow Klan member?'"

~~~
otterley
... I don't get it. I mean, I get the joke, but not how it supports your
argument.

~~~
mfoy_
I'm sorry... I mean, really? I thought you were just trolling originally,
playing up the "I don't see race" trope. Well, I'll spell it out very plainly
for you then: A profile picture facilitates hiring discrimination on the basis
of age, sex, race, beauty, and possibly other factors as well.

You'd get into trouble if you wrote "I am a young, white, normal-looking man"
on the top of your resume... but maybe if you just sliiide a little headshot
in you'll get the message across.

~~~
otterley
> A profile picture facilitates hiring discrimination on the basis of age,
> sex, race, beauty, and possibly other factors as well.

I agree with you. That's why I said I don't see why anyone other than an actor
should put their photo on a resume, because it makes it easier for the
reviewer to discriminate based on illegitimate reasons.

Perhaps there's a misunderstanding? This discussion thread has been about why
anyone _should_ include a photo, not why they _shouldn 't_. Unless they want
to attempt to benefit from such discrimination by having a favored appearance,
which we want to discourage.

~~~
mfoy_
Positive discrimination. If you're a young, white male you can include a
headshot and get a better-than-average crack at the job.

~~~
rednerrus
How much do you think this increases the candidate's odds?

------
vilvadot
Hi OP here!

I made this tool because I always feel the pain when having to update my
resume as well as my friends ones.

Since I tend to keep my Github pretty updated my idea was having a way to
generate a professional looking resume getting the information from my profile
(personal data, website, tags, repos, etc...) the fastest possible, without
having to tinker much with the design or anything.

I haven't had the opportunity to test it with many people yet, so any feedback
is more than appreciated.

------
aloisdg
Is is compatible with
[https://jsonresume.org/schema/](https://jsonresume.org/schema/) ? Do you plan
to release the source code?

~~~
vilvadot
I didn't know that existed, but it looks REALLY nice. It would be cool to
allow for users to signup with regular email/password and let them import
their own json.

I won't release the project per se, but I do plan on striping out all the
business logic and release a full stack SaaS scaffolding (Node + React) of the
project with the basics (dockerized dev enviroment, a CRUD, authorization,
deploy ready etc...) for anyone to build a product like this. this.

edit: typo.

------
cr0sh
Quick comment - I haven't gone thru the entire site, etc - so maybe you are
already aware.

I saw the free vs paid options - and the paid being "$30" and I was asking
myself "$30 for...how long?" \- so I went back (because I didn't want to make
a fool of myself before I commented) and read it carefully...and..."oh - for
one year of access"

Ok - that's fair - but I want to suggest that you make that part a bit more
prominent on that card, because if I missed it I am sure others will as well.
I don't think the price is unfair (seems reasonable out the gate) - but
knowing the terms of how long you get access for that price shouldn't be
something you have to search a bit for.

~~~
vilvadot
Thank you cr0sh, that's great feedback.

Actually at first it was very evident $30/year, but I removed it in the last
minute because it seemed like a suscription (which is not). Definetly going to
make that thing stand out more.

------
craftoman
You made an email "feeder", ready to suck every mail from any developer and
sell the data back to some marketing company.

------
vs4vijay
I used Resumake.io ([https://resumake.io/](https://resumake.io/)), very good
service, has option to export in LaTeX, PDF and JSON as well.

------
somada141
For a while I've been building my resume(s) by using a LaTeX template
(specifically [0]) and copy-pasting data from my LinkedIn profile which I keep
fairly up-to-date. It's worked pretty well for me especially when I had to put
together academic resumes for which I could just add my publication through
the standard LaTeX bibliography practices.

I've toyed with the idea of making a resume generator SaaS where the user
would enter their LinkedIn URL which my app would scrape and use it to
populate different LaTeX templates rendered server-side into PDFs (for free)
while offering some sort of editor or the raw LaTeX (in a premium version)
where the user could apply edits.

While AFAIK scraping LinkedIn was deemed lawful in some previous court case
[1] I fear it would be a hard sell. Wonder what kinda trouble I would run
into.

[0] [https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/cv-or-resume/fancy-
cv](https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/cv-or-resume/fancy-cv) [1]
[http://cdn.ca9.uscourts.gov/datastore/opinions/2019/09/09/17...](http://cdn.ca9.uscourts.gov/datastore/opinions/2019/09/09/17-16783.pdf)

------
gregjotau
Maybe a bit off topic, but a targeted cover letter for the specific job you
are applying for is also important. I have a template in Latex that I have
used on all jobs after university :)

[http://blog.gregjotau.com/job/2018/06/05/cover_letter_templa...](http://blog.gregjotau.com/job/2018/06/05/cover_letter_template.html)

------
drKarl
Years ago I was using a Word document for my CV but every time I wanted to
update the style it was a pain. I found a command line tool that I have been
using for years which allows to decouple data (json) and presentation (web
technologies based themes, I created my own theme). The name is hackmyresume
([https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume](https://github.com/hacksalot/HackMyResume))
or fluentcv
([https://github.com/fluentdesk/FluentCV](https://github.com/fluentdesk/FluentCV)).
I'm afraid it's no longer maintained but I still use it. It supports
JsonResume (JRS) and also its own format FRESH. It outputs to multiple formats
including word and pdf.

------
grogenaut
You say "For one year" but you don't say what that means. I don't know if it's
avilable for download for a year, that it keeps syncing for a year, or if you
retain license to the design and I can use it without paying you for one year
even if I say make a PDF of it and edit that going forward. So some terms and
conditions, as annoying as they are, would be helpful, since I don't actually
know what I'm buying here. I think you do know.

------
sundayedition
I haven't tried this yet, but I like your pricing model more than the others
I've looked at.

I tried cake resume a while ago and while it was nice-ish, they wanted to sign
up for a $7.95-$15.95/mo recurring charge (I feel like it was even closer to
$20 a last time I looked?)

~~~
vilvadot
Yeah, I gave it a lot of thought, because being realistic who needs to build
resumes every month?

I think having a 1 year access without recurring subscription is a nice way to
be able to use the product (including updates) and not having to charge for
something weird like single use/downloads.

------
udayrddy
So, I'm looking into your sample resume at
[https://bytevitae.com/cv/bytevitae_sample.pdf](https://bytevitae.com/cv/bytevitae_sample.pdf).
Unsure, if I understood "OPEN SOURCE" section means. Also, when I tried to
copy your previous company name "Influencity" it is copied as "Inbuencity".

Care to see what I did with this resume using
[https://notyce.me](https://notyce.me)? I __validated it to check the resume
's suitability in job market __. Have a
look[https://ibb.co/sqqQ1yb](https://ibb.co/sqqQ1yb)

~~~
vilvadot
Wow, that "Inbuencity" bug is a weird one O_o, just tried it myself and same
happens. Don't even know how it is possible, something about the font maybe?

Open source represents open source contributions (aka repos).

Well that looks cool and apparently its spot on!

~~~
teddyh
The two characters “f” and “l” are, when typeset, frequently combined into the
“ﬂ” _ligature_. Probably, this is what happens here, and some combination of
bugs causes the ﬂ ligature not to be correctly translated back into “fl” when
copied.

------
ItsOfficial
This is really cool; I love the slick interface!

Some of your templates look vaguely familiar though.

[https://realporthub.herokuapp.com](https://realporthub.herokuapp.com)

*Edited for positivity. This is legit cool.

~~~
vilvadot
Thanks for the love!

I designed the templates taking inspiration on what friends showed me, what
found online as well as my previous resumes.

To be completely honest its the first time I see that website! But I can see
how the black sidebar one looks similar, but they all use pretty common
heavily used design patterns.

~~~
ItsOfficial
Definitely! There's only so much room to maneuver on resume layouts as it is.

One of the, if no THE, most important things I found was the machine
readability of a resume. We could build generators that spit beautiful resumes
all day but they wouldn't ever get in front of a human to care.

~~~
vilvadot
Wow, didn't think about that. I'm not familiar with so automated hiring
processes but I guess that is a big concern.

Did you find out why? layout, text style? they need a specific template?

~~~
ItsOfficial
Yeah, I wasn't and didn't either!

I love playing around in Adobe Illustrator and so built my resumes in there. I
spent DAYS and WEEKS crafting what I thought were a beautiful, icon rich,
intuitive, apple-of-my-eye resumes. 250+ applications later the only time I
ever got any response was from one or two small operations where it was a
human manually reviewing submissions.

Turns out HR/recruiting suites that companies use aren't so hot on parsing,
classifying, and tagging image based PDF resumes. Haha, who knew, right?

Finally a friend turned me on to LaTex and I had GREAT success with that. This
made a ton of sense: what could be more machine readable than something built
out using markup elements, tags, and IDs that explicitly do all that
classifying work for the programs already.

So yeah, huge take-away: when your site constructs the resume if you're using
HTML and then converting out to PDF (what we did on PortHub) make sure your
HTML is verbose and explicit, even if it doesn't get displayed "on page".

~~~
vilvadot
That is a problem I had on an unrelated project with image based PDFs. With
this one I wanted to avoid that, if you check the output, it is text 100%
selectable (and even some interactive elements). So hopefully it avoids that
problem.

Surely not as easy to parse as something done explicitly for that, but
hopefully good enough.

Such good insights in your post! thanks for sharing your past experience.

------
johnwheeler
I wasn't expecting much, but I downloaded the sample, and it's definitely
something I'd be interested in. Made me think, "Oh yeah, you _should_ do it
that way"

------
JDiculous
I respect the hustle, but why do I have to create an account and login with
GitHub to see anything?

I recently had to rewrite my resume and found it surprisingly difficult to
find any decent templates, so I created my own in Google Docs
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LoPO2A_mZXJTpn90K27FPKU3...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1LoPO2A_mZXJTpn90K27FPKU3sdnrS_r7mXbic9HUSDw/edit)
. Anyone reading this is welcome to use it.

~~~
jordan801
I made mine as an SPA with Vuejs and some CSS libraries, then converted it to
PDF with the print option. It felt appropriate. Material.io style resume, bam!

I used it for the first time last week, and I am on to the second round of
interviews.

[ When all else fails, use your dev skills ]

~~~
ficklepickle
Thanks for mentioning this. I was doing the exact same thing, also with Vue,
but never finished it. Your comment inspired me to pick it up again.

~~~
jordan801
The only major problem I had was the pdf conversion cutting off the styled
container. I fixed it by adding an excessive top margin. So just be aware and
check the formatting before you ship. :D

------
CountHackulus
Random bug report, long names overflow into the skills section. Fun tool,
though I personally prefer making my own website with print css that is the
resume itself (with a PDF copy).

~~~
vilvadot
Thanks, noting the bug :)

------
phoe-krk
Do you use {La,}TeX for the resumes? If yes, do you make it possible to
download the files in TeX format for your paying users, so they may be hand-
tweaked by them?

~~~
vilvadot
No sorry, I have no experience working with Latex

~~~
phoe-krk
OK - if your resumes are not made with TeX, then the rest of my question is
moot. Thanks for answering!

------
johnisgood
Without having checked it:

1) Does it use templates? If so, resumes will probably look similar to each
other, and not stand out from their competition. Is this assumption incorrect?

2) In my opinion, a developer using a _resume generator_ sounds kind of
unprofessional or even lazy ("highest quality developer resume in less than 5
minutes"), in contrast to say, using LaTeX (without templates).

~~~
ken
Isn’t LaTeX just a set of macros? Is that not “lazy” compared to using plain
TeX?

I would not think less of an engineer who used standard components.

------
tabtab
Does anyone remember the Dilbert Mission Statement Generator? It's not up
anymore, but here is a rough clone: [https://lotta.se/mission-statement-
generator](https://lotta.se/mission-statement-generator) Click the button to
automatically generate a new mission statement.

------
iamsb
Good site and design. My honest reservation about using drastically different
resume formats is - resume parsers. Most recruiting agencies, large companies
using some form resume parsing to aid in filtering out candidates. Not sure if
your formats will get parsed correctly.

------
sabrehagen
I love the idea and simplicity, but if you want conversion to paid plans you
must make the paid templates previewable before purchase to establish trust in
the investment before the user purchases.

------
eof
Is this different from / compatible with JSONResume?

~~~
vilvadot
See above, didn't know that existed but now I'm considering integrating it.

------
zelphirkalt
The website after clicking "get started for free" does not work. It is only a
black white page. After looking at the source, I can see the problem. It is
_JS only_. The JS is uglified as well, so I am not trusting it. You could have
at least made some effort to include a noscript tag.

The website also looks like it is hiding functionality behind a registration,
instead of letting me try right away, but I cannot confirm this, as the
website does not work, as stated above.

------
ribrars
I like this. Small bug: dates for "experience" are showing up incorrect when
rendering to pdf.

------
app4soft
Is it possible make offline app based on your "resume generator for
developers"?

~~~
vilvadot
what do you mean?

------
tambourine_man
Is it possible to input the information yourself? I don't use github all that
much.

~~~
vilvadot
Except the repos, once you log in everything is editable by hand. You lose the
speed boost, but you have the option yes :)

------
dplgk
Where'd you get the illustration on the landing page from?

------
rnotaro
Is there literally no ways to delete my user account and data ???

~~~
vilvadot
sorry, not currently. I should have added that option. By now please send an
email to contact@bytevitae.com and I will delete it for you. Sorry for that.

------
rgbimbochamp
everyone just use latexresu.me bye

------
djsumdog
A friend of mine had a graphical resume she made in Illustrator and it
inspired me to learn Illustrator myself and make this:

[https://penguindreams.org/files/2018-SumitKhanna-
Resume.pdf](https://penguindreams.org/files/2018-SumitKhanna-Resume.pdf)

I like it, and it's got me some good roles (probably also kept me from some
roles as I'm sure some threw it in the trash thinking it smelled of marketing
rubbish; but I still like it so whateves), but it's also a pain to update.

I looked at adapting HackMyResume (listed in the comments) and got somethings
into the standard JSON format, but I wanted to keep my timeline and getting it
to work programmatically was way more difficult than I thought. Someone
provided this answer on StackExchange for Laytex, but I never got things to
lineup correctly and sorta gave up:

[https://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/183046/how-do-i-
deve...](https://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/183046/how-do-i-develop-a-
complex-time-line)

Every time I think about doing it programmatically, I start down a path, get
frustrated and realize I need something now, and end up just updating the old
one in Illustrator. I hesitate to use a tool like this since mine looks unique
and don't want anyone to recognize it comes from a standard template. It's
still pretty neat though and I like the idea of allowing a preview with a
watermark as a means to attempt to monetize it.

~~~
jedberg
As someone who has read _a lot_ of resumes, I really like this! It gets to the
core points quickly.

My only suggestion would be to put the names of the companies in italic or
differentiate it in some way.

When I read a resume, the very first thing I do is scan the name of the
companies you've worked at to see if I recognize any of them as either a place
known for great hires or somewhere I've actually worked. I had to go down to
your "normal resume" to do that easily.

Edit to clarify: I don't ever cut anyone because of where they worked or went
to school. I'm only looking for a signal in the noise or some common
experience for us to discuss.

~~~
ryandrake
> When I read a resume, the very first thing I do is scan the name of the
> companies you've worked at to see if I recognize any of them as either a
> place known for great hires or somewhere I've actually worked.

Ughh, as someone who went to a state school and spent most of his career
toiling away at non-name brand companies, please allow me a moment to shake my
fist angrily at you over the Internet!

You’ve probably already considered this and accept the trade off, but I can’t
help but think that these kinds of filters result in many false negatives and
contribute to some of the monocultures we find inside tech companies (everyone
here is ex-Microsoft, everyone here is from Stanford or MIT, etc.) When
building the content for a resume, Shouldn’t the work content be more
important than name dropping celebrity companies? Am I being too naive?

Honestly I wish there was a norm of not mentioning specific companies on
resumes, letting your actual skills and experiences speak for themselves, but
that ship sailed long before I was born.

~~~
jedberg
I don't ever cut anyone because of where they worked or went to school. I'm
only looking for a signal in the noise or some common experience for us to
discuss.

~~~
sellersam
> __I’m only looking for a signal in the noise or some common experience for
> us to discuss. __

That is a strange thing to do on first read for someone who reads a lot of
resumes.

You can be honest. Nobody here will be surprised. When you are held
responsible for who you hire, it’s logical to defer to heuristics like that. I
have never met anyone truly passionate about hiring black swans. I don’t think
it is your fault, but this trend is just as common as it is harmful to society
as a whole.

> __When I read a resume, the very first thing I do is scan the name of the
> companies you 've worked at to see if I recognize any of them... __

------
geggam
Pretty sure you show me one of these and its file 13'd immediately.

Take the time to think about your career and highlight what fits the job I am
asking you to do.

~~~
vilvadot
Any feedback on how to make resumes more relevant is very welcome. That is an
area I would love to improve.

~~~
geggam
What have you done that is relevant to the job you are asking to do ?

To get past HR load up on recent buzzwords but tailor the resume to suit the
job is the #1 thing I look for.

Any hint of not putting in the effort and I assume that is your work style.

No way I want someone who cant put in the effort to get the job. You know they
will put in less when they do get it.

~~~
logfromblammo
How much do job applicants get paid to apply for jobs? How much effort do you
expect them to put in, unpaid, to kiss your butt, specifically, when there are
hundreds of companies that are just like yours? Many of those companies will
simply ghost the applicants that put in extra effort to tailor the heck out of
their resumes. There is no expected payoff for tailoring until after the
company actually makes contact, using a real person, and by then you're
already interviewing.

It would seem then that the best solution for the applicant is to create a
program that reads in an advertised job posting and automatically tailors the
base resume to it, so it looks like they put in effort for each company, but
actually just did the work once and used the automated solution for everybody.
That sounds like more fun than hand-tailoring resumes, anyway.

Given that none of us get paid to look good for potential employers, what sort
of reciprocal effort does your company put in to tailor its recruiting to
specific applicants? Are you saying that companies who don't actively recruit
specific individuals from leads will likewise be overly passive when it comes
to retention? Because that... seems accurate.

All you really know from an untailored resume is that the applicant didn't see
tailoring to your company as worth the effort.

~~~
geggam
Little tip....

You should ensure your HN username doesnt show up with a background check on a
google search because when I do that and I see comments like this you dont get
a job.

~~~
wolco
How often are you hiring for that to matter to the average HR user?

If you have time to research hr usernames how many resumes are you really
getting through in a week?

~~~
geggam
Just hired 6 people last week.

I interview for the company on a weekly basis

~~~
logfromblammo
Would you care to mention the name of the company? I, and probably an
insignificant handful of other unsuitable candidates, would likely benefit
from never applying to work there. And I wouldn't want to waste your time, of
course. Cyberstalking and doxxing sounds like a lot of work, especially if
it's a rejection-only signal.

Interviewing and hiring is very important work, and your company is depending
on you for its future. Six people in one week is huge. The people you hire are
lucky to work at a place that has so few problems finding talent.

I wonder, though... Do you think that the nature of your work role has created
a bias towards the recruiters and interviewers over the interests of the
candidates? Or that it might be an abuse of your hiring authority to threaten
a pseudoanonymous person on the internet with a permanent, pre-emptive no-hire
status, over comments that are not obviously offensive, whose content is only
objectionable due to disagreeing with something you said? As someone who
hires, do you feel this is appropriate?

